# Composer and Director relationship PODCAST



## Daniel James (Jul 2, 2018)

Hey guys,

I recently got to sit down with Director and FilmRiot owner Ryan Connolly and talk about the composer and director relationship. We have now worked on a good amount of films together and in the podcast we get into what makes the process work for us.



-DJ


----------



## Brueland (Jul 17, 2018)

Great! I need podcast recommendations as I’m delving into film and gaming scoring these days, with a background from electronic «producing» and composing. 

Any other recommendations to accompany?


----------



## Brian_A (Aug 4, 2018)

Here are a few you might want to check out:

Film.Music.Media – https://filmmusicmedia.podbean.com
The Annotator – http://theannotator.net
Future Composer Podcast – https://pca.st/7AD6
Score: The Podcast – https://pca.st/PlOu




Brueland said:


> Great! I need podcast recommendations as I’m delving into film and gaming scoring these days, with a background from electronic «producing» and composing.
> 
> Any other recommendations to accompany?


----------

